# [Mirroir]quel serveur gentoo les plus rapides...[résolu]

## Gentoo_Lover

rebonjour à tous , je viens de finir mon emerge --fetchonly system , et certains fichiers surtout les plus gros étaient surper longs (20 ko/s) depuis le mirroir officiel distfiles de gentoo (distfiles.gentoo.org) alors je me demander lesquels avez vous pour emerge sync par ex et autres....

(car si je ne me trompe pas cela se change dans le make.conf)

merci ca serai simpas   :Wink: 

ps: désolé ceci est mon 2nd topic aujourd'hui (au regrés d'être lourds..)  :Embarassed: 

EDIT : je n'utilise pas le livecd donc je ne dispose pas de mirrorselect , j'ai un sagem fast 800 et j'utilise le HOW-TO prévu exprés (le live cd gentoo stage1-sagem fast 800)

----------

## Apsforps

Bon, pour moi, j'ai ceci, et j'avoue qu'ils ont une vitesse convenable :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

```

Pour ce qui est du sync, je l'ai précisé pendant tout un temps dans mon make.conf, mais n'ayant pas vu beaucoup de différence, je l'ai supprimé, et je laisse emerge choisir  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour accélérer les téléchargements, tu peux utiliser un autre utilitaire que wget. Par exemple (sorti d'une doc gentoo officielle, mais je sais plus laquelle) :

```
FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P {DISTDIR}'
```

----------

## babykart

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"
```

le premier n'est plus tellement à jour, c'est dommage car c'était le plus fast...

sinon le plus simple pour toi est de faire

```
# emerge mirrorselect

# mirrorselect -a -s4
```

ce qui mettra automatiquement ton /etc/make.conf à jour...

[edit]

erf j'avais pas fait gaffe que t'étais en pleine install, donc effectivement mirrorselect, même si tu l'avais, c'est trés long pendant l'install...

[/edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai celui de proxad (Free) et quelques autres :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror"
```

----------

## sireyessire

merci l'orthographe   :Sad: 

Bon alors, le miroir sync n'a rien a voir avec le emerge -fetchonly, donc là je t'avoue que je comprends pas trop ce que tu racontes mais passons...

sinon pour répondre à tes questions: 

pour le sync j'utilise le pool rsync-europe (cf make.conf)

et pour les Gentoo_mirrors (je sais la casse est pas respectée mais c'est énervant les majuscules  :Mr. Green: ) j'utilise un des serveurs suèdois d'à côté qui me fournit en 1Mo/s en moyenne, donc j'ai pas à me plaindre  :Very Happy: 

sinon, tu sais (enfin tu devrais) que tu peux spécifier des mirroirs particuliers pour ce qui est des miroirs sourceforge, kernel... et éviter ainsi les 5ko/s quand tu veux mettre à jour gaim, ou firefox....

cf man portage la partie sur le /etc/portage/mirrors   :Wink: 

Enjoy

Ps: il me semble que TGL (un de nos chers modo) nous avait fait un excellent topo sur ça lors de la sortie du portage 2.0.50

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *babykart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"
> ```
> ...

 

n'ayant pas fait l'emerge system (que le téléchargement) je ne peux pas encore faire d'emerge ....(à moins que je me trompe ... si c'est le cas les expert corrigez moi   :Wink:  )

----------

## babykart

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"
> ```
> ...

 

j'ai édité mon message à ce sujet...

il y a aussi http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ qui marche bien de partout aussi...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci babykart pour tes renseignement et a kernel_sensei aussi et à tout les autres , en effet çà  l'air rapide  je test çà et je vous comfirme   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Pour les belges:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

```

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci à tous en effet çà a l'air de fuser  :Smile:  , mais il y a aussi dans le make.conf j'ai vu sur la doc gentoo SYNC que l'on peut spécifier pour synchroniser l'arbre portage (et prendre les ebuild aussi je pence) car il dise que GENTOO_MIRRORS n'est que pour les sources .....

par exmple zdra tu a quoi toi ? (ensuite ca devrai aller bien vite  :Smile: ) 

merci à tous encore

----------

## Enlight

ben pour moi j'utilise belnet et proxad (celui de free dont kernel_senseï parle) ben ça suffit à utiliser toute ma bande passante en général...(2048)

----------

## babykart

le SYNC correspond en éffet au serveur sur lequel tu te connectes pour ton emerge sync...

perso j'ai ça 

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.belnet.be/gentoo-portage"
```

quadri proc, 16GB de RAM, 4TB de disque et la BP qui va avec...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

voici mes mirroirs au final :

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/" 
```

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.belnet.be/gentoo-portage"
```

les gentoo_mirrors on l'air rapides le rsync je vais tester , dites moi ce que vous en pencés..

----------

## babykart

je te conseillerais de mettre un mirror allemand, ou autre, en plus car si tes deux premiers n'ont pas l'archive qu'il te faut, il va aller chercher sur le DISTFILES officiel...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok je rajoute en 1ere mirror ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/  :Wink: 

ce qui donne :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/    http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.belnet.be/gentoo-portage"

```

voilà çà devrait être mieux là ?

----------

## babykart

je ne suis pas certain que ceux que tu as mis soient les plus à jour... en éffet ceux-là n'apparaissent jamais quand j'utilise mirrorselect... mais peut-être dis-je des conneries...

----------

## zdra

je suis en ~x86 avec les mirrors skynet et belnet... j'ai presque toujours tout sur les mirrors, mais j'avoue que ça arrive de temps en temps de télécharger sur le site du projet....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

donc au final en GENTOO_MIRRORS vous me conseillez quoi ? qui soit rapide et à jour ...

EDIT:

en effet ces serveur n'ont pas les dev-gentoo-sources ni les 2.6.10 ......

----------

## zdra

tout est sur belnet  :Wink: 

----------

## babykart

et franchement belnet c quand même monstrueusement fastueux...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> merci l'orthographe  
> 
> Bon alors, le mirroir (...)

 

en anglais: mirror (deux R au milieu du mot)

en français: miroir (un seul R au milieu du mot)

 :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

ouai et belnet ça ne s'arrete pas à un miror gentoo:

http://ftp.belnet.be/

----------

## sireyessire

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   merci l'orthographe  
> 
> Bon alors, le mirroir (...) 
> 
> en anglais: mirror (deux R)
> ...

 

corrigé

enfin je suis plus pointilleux que toi: en français il y a 2 r  :Very Happy:  et en anglais 3  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dais

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*    *sireyessire wrote:*   merci l'orthographe  
> 
> Bon alors, le mirroir (...) 
> 
> en anglais: mirror (deux R)
> ...

 

Corrigé pour enlever la mésentente possible dans la compréhension de mon message, dans lequel il y avait un sous-entendu évident, à part pour les ours polaires  :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

Généralement (et pas seulement pour Gentoo), j'utilise des miroirs en *.ru (russes). Ca marche plutôt bien (les infrastructures sont souvent très récentes et il n'y a pas trop de monde dessus). Les serveurs finlandais ne sont pas trop mal non plus...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/

http://www.gigaload.org/gentoo.org/

ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

Tous ajoutés via mirrorselect sauf le premier, ftp.proxad.net c'est vraiment le meilleurs, toujours a jour et des débits au max.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci à tous pour vos conseils  :Wink:  çà marche super bien et c'est super rapide ...

voila au final ce que çà donne : 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/

http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.belnet.be/gentoo-portage"

```

EDIT : simple question a propos de make.conf et de portage aprés mon emerge system il me parle de CONFIG_PROTECT j'ai regardé la doc gentoo bien sur à ce sujet mais je ne comprends pas trop ce que c'est , est ce que c'est utile ? et je dois le modifier ou pas ? (j'ai chercher aussi sur le forum je ne trouve rien)

----------

## kernelsensei

CONFIG_PROTECT definit les repertoires/fichiers a ne pas ecraser et a proposer lors d'un etc-update ou equivalent !

chez moi :

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/control"
```

c'est le truc par defaut !

mais si maintenant tu souhaite preserver un fichier de l'ecrasement automatique, tu le mets dans CONFIG_PROTECT

----------

